# Bellator 41 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Saturday night Apr. 16th, from Yuma, Arizona, Bellator FC 41 takes place at 7:30 EDT for the prelims and 9:00 PM EDT for the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. Include *who wins each listed fight* (either fighter or a draw) and how they manage it (*KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ*) by the time they start on Saturday night. 








Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. Last week's winners were UFC_OWNS and Bknmax in a tie.



> MAIN CARD
> 
> Joe Warren vs. Marcos Galvao
> Zach Makovsky vs. Chad Robichaux
> Kenny Foster vs. Daniel Straus
> Patricio "Pitbull" Freire vs. Wilson Reis
> 
> Prelims
> 
> Rudy Aguilar vs. Carlos Flores










​
Picks sent by:

UFC_OWNS
Couchwarrior
kantowrestler
limba
attention
dudeabides
Ruckus


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im in after winning the first one


----------



## Couchwarrior

Can't hurt to try...


----------



## hixxy

Im in.


----------



## dudeabides

OWNS and Couchwarrior, the big man Tony Johnson was taken off the card, I bet they are bummed about that at Bellator but it affects both of your picks so you can send that one fight again, Aguilar vs Flores now. The other prelims and one fight after the main card are local talent events not picked in our game.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in. Is there eventually going to be a title fight and actual fight cards for us?


----------



## attention

Im sooo in for this please! raise01:


----------



## limba

Count me in also. Will send picks tomorrow.


----------



## Ruckus

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides

The Results


Joe Warren vs. Marcos Galvao
*Warren by Decision*
Right on: *dudeabides, attention, limba, kantowrestler, Couchwarrior, UFC_OWNS*


Zach Makovsky vs. Chad Robichaux
*Makovsky by TKO*
Right on: *Ruckus*


Kenny Foster vs. Daniel Straus
*Straus by Submission*
Right on: *Ruckus*


Patricio "Pitbull" Freire vs. Wilson Reis
*Freire by TKO*
Right on: *dudeabides*


Rudy Aguilar vs. Carlos Flores
*Flores by TKO*
Right on: *dudeabides, limba*​
The big winner tonight is that dudeabides person with 3/5 right on. Got to get both the winners and the methods right on the fights fights. He gets 0 credits because you can't pay yourself of course some credits are saved for a later date. Also nobody got the million by getting all 5 right on. At least one person got every fight right, so we got that going for us. The Warren pick was the easiest and most corrupt of the night. See you guys next week if you want to try again for Bellator 42.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

good show but didnt i get the hw fight right on the money too?


----------



## dudeabides

You said Flores by sub, right guy wrong method it was a tko. Here is how that fight went down, sounds pretty good if you like one sided fights:



> Rudy Aguilar vs. Carlos Flores
> Round 1
> Aguilar is circling away, being stalked by Flores, who attacks with low kicks and the occasional punch. Flores traps Aguilar against the fence and opens up with knees and punches, sending Aguilar into a retreat. Flores pursues, landing a variety of strikes before finally dropping Aguilar. He follows up with hammerfists as Aguilar turtles up, forcing referee Herzog to step in at 1:19 of round one.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that was a good one. Let next week be a good fight card as well. Is there going to be this during the Summer Series?


----------



## dudeabides

These are the only 3 fights I know of for next week already, hope they add more in time:

* Champion Cole Konrad vs. Paul Buentello (heavyweight non-title fight)
* Tim Carpenter vs. Christian M'Pumbu (light-heavyweight tourney semifinal)
* Richard Hale vs. D.J. Linderman (light-heavyweight tourney semifinal)


The shows in the summer sound good to me if people want to do it.


----------



## kantowrestler

I definately want to do it during the summer. Konrad versus Buentello should be interesting. You have a veteran versus a rising star.


----------



## hixxy

Damn, forgot to send my picks in.. I would have got every one spot on aswell... cough cough..

Is this thing on every week then?


----------



## kantowrestler

Every week that the season goes. Remember that Bellator goes on seasons. Though the summer series will make it good I think.


----------



## limba

dudeabides said:


> At least one person got every fight right, so we got that going for us.



Hmmm...i guess i'm that guy.

Too bad i only saw UDs on the main card.


----------

